# Touren rund um den Ochsenkopf



## turbo.huhnchen (8. März 2012)

Juhuuuuu, habt ihr den hier schon gesehen?



Martina H. schrieb:


> So Ladies ,
> 
> die Entscheidung ist gefallen. Das
> 
> ...


 
Wie das mit Mädels allein im Wald so ist - rechts oder doch links? Wo ist denn jetzt der Trail? 
Haben leider noch keinen Guide für das Wochenende. Vielleicht findet sich ja ein Local, der uns bei der Tourenwahl helfen kann oder auch Lust hat einem bunten Haufen sein Revier zu zeigen. Im optimalfall antürlich eine Lady ​


----------



## Eschenbiker (9. März 2012)

Also laut einem Prospekt vom Bullhead House müssten dort die Touren gut beschildert sein!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (12. März 2012)

Die Touren sind gut beschildert


----------



## Deleted168745 (13. März 2012)

also irgendwie...hab ich da noch vor nem Jahr gewohnt..und also irgendwie...könnt ich schon "guiden"...


----------



## franzam (20. März 2012)

kommt halt drauf an was die Mädels wollen. Kilometer schruppen? das ganze mit vielen technischen Passagen? Tausende Höhenmeter? Brotzeittouren mit ausgedehnten Kaffeeklatsch?

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> kommt halt drauf an was die Mädels wollen. Kilometer schruppen? das ganze mit vielen technischen Passagen? Tausende Höhenmeter? Brotzeittouren mit ausgedehnten Kaffeeklatsch?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen



Franzam, manöverier dich da in nichts rein wo du nimmer raudkommst   

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (20. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Franzam, manöverier dich da in nichts rein wo du nimmer raudkommst
> 
> G.



oh doch..und ich weiss schon was er anzuziehen hat  der schmucke Franzami


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2012)

Der Eman würde hetzt OH MEI sagen
Er hat bestimmt 2000Hm am Stück anzubieten  ....dann hast du die Ausdauerfraktion schon nimmer auf den Fersen...waa

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (20. März 2012)

ich klink mich dann bei _technische Passagen_ und _Kaffee _ein 

die andren Wörter kenn ich eh nich


----------



## franzam (20. März 2012)

Oh mei! da bin i nei dappt 

Ich hätte eher an Jörg gedacht, der is technisch viiieeel besser wie ich.

..und außerdem sind meine ganzen sexy Lycras schon durchgescheuert


----------



## Deleted168745 (20. März 2012)

wer redet denn von Lycra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (20. März 2012)




----------

